# WO Kevin Malott



## Lance Wiebe (10 Sep 2012)

Heard it earlier today, but it was just released to the media.

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Cyclist+killed+Highway+crash+near+Petawawa/7217929/story.html

RIP, Kevin. It was an honour knowing you.

My condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Sep 2012)

RIP.  I didn't know him, but I know many people who did.  My thoughts and prayers go out to all who feel this loss.


----------



## Popurhedoff (11 Sep 2012)

My condolances to his family and friends, he will be missed.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2012)

Rest in Peace Kevin.

It is always a sad day when you hear of a friend and colleague from the Regiment passing away.


----------

